# The webbing thread



## Shawnee (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello there. One of my favorite things about tarantulas is their silk, and what they do with it. I thought I'd put a request for everyone to share some pictures of webbing your tarantula has done, along with which species it belongs to. Love to see the different creativity of the spiders  

This is the picture of mine that sparked my idea to post the thread. I thought it was interesting that this T used the air holes as anchor points for the web. This web belonged to an H. himalayana







Can't wait to see yours!

Reactions: Like 20 | Love 2 | Creative 1


----------



## mistertim (Jun 19, 2016)

This is the humble abode of Pants, my suspect female GBB:

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 20, 2016)

mistertim said:


> This is the humble abode of Pants, my suspect female GBB:


Lovely  My GBB has never been a huge webber, but I've recently rehoused it so I'm hoping for a more intricate web this time.


----------



## mistertim (Jun 20, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> Lovely  My GBB has never been a huge webber, but I've recently rehoused it so I'm hoping for a more intricate web this time.


Did you give it plenty of anchor points for webbing?


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 20, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Did you give it plenty of anchor points for webbing?


A few, but I think I'll try something different for its new home. Have to make a trip to the store though, I've run totally dry of decor


----------



## louise f (Jun 20, 2016)

IMG_1188



__ louise f
__ Feb 27, 2016
__ 4



						Encyocratella olivacea
					
















Monocentropus Balfouri



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 2



						MM
					
















C.darlingi



__ louise f
__ Jan 18, 2015
__
darlingi




						Ceratogyrus darlingi with babies

Reactions: Like 16 | Love 6


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 20, 2016)

louise f said:


> IMG_1188
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!! I love seeing babies in a nice intricate web!!


I'd also love to throw a question out there for you folks: As we know there are some species that will make very intricate and prominent webbing when they are not given enough substrate to burrow properly. Do you guys think it's ok to do that so they create a lot of web, or should they all be given a lot of dirt?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 20, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> Gorgeous!! I love seeing babies in a nice intricate web!!
> 
> 
> I'd also love to throw a question out there for you folks: As we know there are some species that will make very intricate and prominent webbing when they are not given enough substrate to burrow properly. Do you guys think it's ok to do that so they create a lot of web, or should they all be given a lot of dirt?


The babies is C.darlingi with mom showing a little of her leggies   I still give them a good amount of substrate even if they web a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## VelvetCollar (Jun 20, 2016)

Web mound of my C. cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 20, 2016)

VelvetCollar said:


> Web mound of my C. cyaneopubescens


Haha!! Oh my goodness, that literally is a webbed mound. Never seen something quite like that  I think your tarantula is an ant therian lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VelvetCollar (Jun 20, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> Haha!! Oh my goodness, that literally is a webbed mound. Never seen something quite like that  I think your tarantula is an ant therian lmao


Definitely not how i imagined the enclosure when i put the ''plants'' and hide in there, looks great though.


----------



## Tar (Jun 20, 2016)

This is my c.burmensis,it's not really as intricate or beautiful compared to others but...hey


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 20, 2016)

_C.marshalli_

This pic was taken prior to her molt; after she become more badass (like i love) and enjoying a bit more the "outside", standing on her burrow like a sentinel. Needless to say, *that *horn, now, a joy to watch :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 20, 2016)

_P.murinus_

Again, pic taken prior the molt. Now this baby isn't that much of a web lover, she web more "inside" the burrow (i offered her a cork and lot of inches of substrate) rather than outside (i have an happy water dish of course) :-s

Ah ah, unlike her enclosure neighbour _C.marshalli_, after the molt, she turned more reclusive than before if that's possible (now i feed her directly from her burrow entrance: tongs, cricket, little jump of the crick, _chelicerae_, 'OBT' dance, done.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 20, 2016)

_P.cambridgei_

Wimpy is your average web/mess with dirt (like they love mostly) _P.cambridgei_. Now she (i suspect she's a female but need another molt) is behind the cork, disappearing for pre-molt time.




Btw the enclosure is the classic, cheap, glass made Germany/Hungary one/s we love to use in Europe :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 20, 2016)

Something a bit different in the webbing department...

Reactions: Like 14 | Love 5 | Award 1


----------



## Robyn8 (Jun 20, 2016)

mistertim said:


> This is the humble abode of Pants, my suspect female GBB:


You sir, made me snort coffee out of my nose and all over my keyboard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Coffee 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 20, 2016)

A few more for your viewing pleasure 

First one is of my juvenile H. incei. Notice the fresh molt off to the side! I only knew about the molt from taking the picture a few minutes ago.



Same specimen, look at the feet!




Juvenile H. maculata who has completely ignored the webbing anchors I provided. "No thanks, I'll make my own."





Adult female P. striata who has inexplicably started webbing just the last week. There wasn't an ounce of webbing in this enclosure a few days ago, not sure what's gotten into her. Premolt, perhaps?






Okay, so this may not be a tarantula, but is this my adult female Acanthogonatus francki who has a very impressive web tube. Those that keep true spiders know that their webbing is in a different league than tarantula webbing.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## EulersK (Jun 20, 2016)

Some more!


Best picture I could get of my subadult female C. fimbriatus. She's webbed the lid so much that it's just foggy, you can barely see through it. She's also freshly molted!








My recently matured H. sp. "Columbia" small. Cool points to whoever can tell me where that tiki is from 








The obligatory C. cyaneopubescens picture. She's only been in here about a month, so she's got more work to do still. She actually bolted out of her enclosure from the flash, about gave me a heart attack. She's back in there, although rightly angry.






And lastly, since making a winter wonderland out of anchor points isn't the only thing webbing is used for, this is my adult female C. darlingi. Holding up dirt from cave-ins is far more impressive than making web hammocks!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's my juvie C. fimbriatus, bolted into her web tunnel when the lid was removed. She is in the open most of the time. 
@EulersK, tiki from Kahiki Polynesian restaurant?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EulersK (Jun 20, 2016)

Red Eunice said:


> Here's my juvie C. fimbriatus, bolted into her web tunnel when the lid was removed. She is in the open most of the time.
> @EulersK, tiki from Kahiki Polynesian restaurant?


Yeah, C. fimbriatus is a great display spider... so long as it's left alone!

Nope! Here's a hint: "Here's a story, of a lovely lady, who was bringing up three very lovely girls."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robyn8 (Jun 20, 2016)

My A. avicularia web tunnel a while ago. She has destroyed most of it now.


----------



## louise f (Jun 20, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _P.cambridgei_
> 
> Wimpy is your average web/mess with dirt (like they love mostly) _P.cambridgei_. Now she (i suspect she's a female but need another molt) is behind the cork, disappearing for pre-molt time.
> 
> ...



Haha, can`t forget that Wimpy vid friend..  Wimpy just love that name, fits just perfect for a Psalmo  though i am not into the naming of T´s. But i like this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Octagon (Jun 20, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Something a bit different in the webbing department...
> View attachment 213839
> 
> View attachment 213838


What amazing, beautiful pictures.  And to think that stuff has a tensile strength approximating that of steel.


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 20, 2016)

Boy am I glad I started this thread. Your pics are all amazing, everyone. Thank you so much for sharing  
And dang @VanessaS Those macro shots are stunning

@EulersK I am positively in love with your francki's home. Love the pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 20, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> Boy am I glad I started this thread. Your pics are all amazing, everyone. Thank you so much for sharing
> And dang @VanessaS Those macro shots are stunning
> 
> @EulersK I am positively in love with your francki's home. Love the pics!


I definitely recommend getting one of them, she's been a joy. Other than the feeling of the web, they act exactly like a normal dwarf tarantula. They are prettyong lived as well. Not sure exact life spans, but I've had my mature female for two years now.


----------



## mistertim (Jun 20, 2016)

Just took a side view of casa de Pants:




Pretty intricate. Lots of entrances and exits. She actually made a little hallway that joins her "living room" to her water dish. She's a character.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## WhitenerJ (Jun 20, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _P.murinus_
> 
> Again, pic taken prior the molt. Now this baby isn't that much of a web lover, she web more "inside" the burrow (i offered her a cork and lot of inches of substrate) rather than outside (i have an happy water dish of course) :-s
> 
> ...


My OBT is the same exact way. She webbed a little on top of her little dirt burrow and just sits in the swallow hole on the side where I can see her. Not much of a good hiding spot. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jun 20, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Yeah, C. fimbriatus is a great display spider... so long as it's left alone!
> 
> Nope! Here's a hint: "Here's a story, of a lovely lady, who was bringing up three very lovely girls."


Marsha, Marsha Marsha....
Go Danny Trejo!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TomKemp (Jun 21, 2016)

My Avicularia metallica female has a nice web going on right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 21, 2016)

Trusty Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens. Sometimes messy. Sometimes art. Here are 2 of mine. One which has made a web tornado.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EulersK (Jun 21, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Trusty Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens. Sometimes messy. Sometimes art. Here are 2 of mine. One which has made a web tornado.


On that second picture, give that spider some anchor points! Fake plants, chopsticks, BBQ skewers, something. It has nothing to build a web off of.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 21, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Ok that second picture, give that spider some anchor points! Fake plants, chopsticks, BBQ skewers, something. It has nothing to build a web off of.


It has plenty. It just doesn't look like much as it is a birdseye view. It has made its own burrows with funnel webbing under the 2 bits of cork bark that it has in there and it has also used some of the airholes as anchor points. 

I try not to go OTT on these enclosures as they are only temporary.


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 21, 2016)

Not a tarantula, but definitely heavy webbing. Linothele megatheloides

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 21, 2016)

@Toff202 What a lovely home your megatheloides made! What size enclosure do you have for yours? 

@TomKemp Your avic's webbing reminds me of a canterbury cross lol


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 21, 2016)

Shawnee said:


> @Toff202 What a lovely home your megatheloides made! What size enclosure do you have for yours?


Indeed, it's amazing! Her enclosure size is 12x8x12 inches. In the end, I should've given her a bigger enclosure, because literally everything apart from the top is webbed up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shawnee (Jun 21, 2016)

Toff202 said:


> Indeed, it's amazing! Her enclosure size is 12x8x12 inches. In the end, I should've given her a bigger enclosure, because literally everything apart from the top is webbed up.


Looks like it's working fine though  With my fossorial I feel as though she'd dig 100 feet down if I'd let her lol. We gotta stop somewhere


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone have webbing pictures of 
*Oligoxystre diamantinensis?*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 21, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Anyone have webbing pictures of
> *Oligoxystre diamantinensis?*


Love that specie!
I would like to see that also.


----------



## louise f (Jun 21, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Love that specie!
> I would like to see that also.


Who said O.diamantinensis.. well here you go.







My lovely girl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 21, 2016)

louise f said:


> Who said O.diamantinensis.. well here you go.
> 
> View attachment 213946
> 
> ...


Is that an adult? and how fast/slow is the growth rate?


----------



## louise f (Jun 22, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Is that an adult? and how fast/slow is the growth rate?


Adult female that is. They grow fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 22, 2016)

louise f said:


> Adult female that is. They grow fast.


Cool thanks, like a miniature GBB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 22, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Cool thanks, like a miniature GBB


You are welcome.  Yeah kinda


----------



## Vanessa (Jun 23, 2016)

My little Clover hasn't been at it very long, but she has a nice little hiding spot started...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 23, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> My little Clover hasn't been at it very long, but she has a nice little hiding spot started...
> View attachment 214121


Very cool angle! Love it


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 23, 2016)

Another noobie question here. Is there any pokie species that build webs other than when they are keeping an egg sac?


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 29, 2016)

This one has only been in new digs for less than 24 hours 

E. Olivacea

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## shining (Jul 29, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> This one has only been in new digs for less than 24 hours
> 
> E. Olivacea


Goodbye waterdish, Hello web and substrate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 29, 2016)

shining said:


> Goodbye waterdish, Hello web and substrate.


I have just got 2 of them and they are very interesting. This one arrived yesterday and the other the day before. The one that arrived before doesn't even have half the webbing this one does. Crazy amount already. I heard they like to make things difficult 

Do you agree @louise f ??


----------



## shining (Jul 29, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I have just got 2 of them and they are very interesting. This one arrived yesterday and the other the day before. The one that arrived before doesn't even have half the webbing this one does. Crazy amount already. I heard they like to make things difficult
> 
> Do you agree @louise f ??


Thanks for adding another baboon to my wishlist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 29, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I have just got 2 of them and they are very interesting. This one arrived yesterday and the other the day before. The one that arrived before doesn't even have half the webbing this one does. Crazy amount already. I heard they like to make things difficult
> 
> Do you agree @louise f ??[/QUOTE
> 
> They should be provided with a water dish. If it was that you were referring too


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 29, 2016)

@louise f 

I meant do they make it dificult to remove prey and refill dish? 

The water dish in this one is almost invisible already  

With the others there is room to manuvere at least. I just asked you because I know you own this species and I have never seen so much webbing layed within such a short time aha


----------



## louise f (Jul 29, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> @louise f
> 
> I meant do they make it dificult to remove prey and refill dish?
> 
> ...



Yep they do. The water dishes always get all webbed up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 29, 2016)

louise f said:


> Yep they do. The water dishes always get all webbed up.


Then there will be loads of delicate operations to remove them in the near future hahah. I'm looking forward to it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 29, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Then there will be loads of delicate operations to remove them in the near future hahah. I'm looking forward to it


Good luck with that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graves6661 (Jul 29, 2016)

My GBB layed down a thick layer of web across his whole enclosure...  I knew they were heavy webbers but dang lol  My avatar photo is the most recent photo of my T and his webbing.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 29, 2016)

Graves6661 said:


> My GBB layed down a thick layer of web across his whole enclosure...  I knew they were heavy webbers but dang lol  My avatar photo is the most recent photo of my T and his webbing.


I love the Chromatopelmas. Cyclosternum fasciatum are great NW for it too. Very similar to GBB


----------



## Trenor (Jul 29, 2016)

This is an photo of my C.cyaneopubescens male in his old enclosure on his web hammock. He would sit there and wait for his food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi gentlebeings
My little man A. avic has webbed the fake leaves and front of his corkbark. He's made a funnel!  And he's lurking in it, looking veeeerry crafty. He also webbed up the back of his corkwood and up to the threads of the lid. 
I can't get a good pic with my evil cellphone camera. 
But he's SO CUTE!!!!
He also eats like a piglet, as does all of mine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 11, 2016)

We should keep this thread going. It's always great to see some silk. 

Heres a few photos 

Encyocratella olivacea



Heterothele villosella





Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Idiothele mira



Pterinochilus chordatus hole 



Dolichothele bolivianum





Harpactira pulchripes



Cyriocosmus elegans

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## Olan (Sep 12, 2016)

P. murinus

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 13, 2016)

This one is getting redicilous..




I can never open it without bringing the contents up with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Nov 13, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> This one is getting redicilous..
> 
> View attachment 224824
> 
> ...


One of my enclosures was webbed so bad I had to cut a tab in a lid so I could feed the T. The enclosure was webbed so tight I couldn't get the lid off. That was an interesting rehousing event. Everything came out at once including the T.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Misty Day (Nov 14, 2016)

I wouldn't be able to open this enclosure without ripping up most of the webbing,dirt and the actual spider. 3 inch male _C.marshalli_.




1.75 inch _P.miranda_.




And what would my web compilation be if I didnt include one of my GBBs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Nov 14, 2016)

H. mac webs are impressive as well, pics to come soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 14, 2016)

@Misty Day C. marshalli seems good for it  

I recently got an AF that did a good job as soon as she got in the enclosure  I will def be adding more anchor points soon and hopefully she will be out on show more too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misty Day (Nov 14, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> @Misty Day C. marshalli seems good for it
> 
> I recently got an AF that did a good job as soon as she got in the enclosure  I will def be adding more anchor points soon and hopefully she will be out on show more too.


Yeah this guy stopped burrowing when he hit around 2.5 inches and just started webbing everywhere, and I agree I'd say more with more anchor points your females enclosure will be like a winter wonderland.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2016)

My Chilobrachys Fimbriatus has made a great start to her enclosure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 16, 2016)

My AF _Harpactira namaquensis _did some redecorating last night

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> H. mac webs are impressive as well, pics to come soon.


Yes. My girl decided that her cork bark wasn't the best place to web behind so she webbed in front of on to the door. Which now I can't use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 18, 2016)

My H.Mac so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 19, 2016)

Immature male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_:






Immature male _Monocentropus balfouri_:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Nov 19, 2016)

Lafawnda the H. maculata's webbing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Nov 20, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Immature male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hear it for the boys


----------



## Jake94 (Nov 20, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Some more!
> 
> 
> Best picture I could get of my subadult female C. fimbriatus. She's webbed the lid so much that it's just foggy, you can barely see through it. She's also freshly molted!
> ...


Brady Bunch Tiki Curse episode?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## TarantulaObsession (Nov 24, 2016)

Zarkana, the 7 legged and 1 pedipalped A. Avic. (She had a bad molt)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ddannison (Nov 25, 2016)

0.1 E. murinus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 25, 2016)

Ddannison said:


> 0.1 E. murinus


Ahaha I must admit this is the first enclosure I see without the symmetrical tunnel of doom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ddannison (Nov 26, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Ahaha I must admit this is the first enclosure I see without the symmetrical tunnel of doom


Haha yeah, she just has a U shaped burrow from corner to corner. its really nice for viewing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ddannison (Nov 27, 2016)

Obligatory 1.1 GBB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 27, 2016)

A few more from when last got some snaps 

SAF C. cyaneopubescens



0.1 Pterinochilus lapalala



0.1 Dolichothele bolivianum

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Nov 28, 2016)

Chilobrachys Fimbriatus. She's upped her web game. 



















Poecilotheria Tigrinawesseli has decided to change her home too. Thrown a load of substrate out and webbed up a bit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Risto N (Dec 13, 2016)

Thought I'd chip in on his thread. With my A. versicolor a couple days after molting and A. avic hanging out in the ole hammock.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Risto N (Dec 13, 2016)

@basin79 that's an amazing idea with that fern. I'll definitely be looking to do something similar when I add a GBB to my collection.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 13, 2016)

Risto N said:


> @basin79 that's an amazing idea with that fern. I'll definitely be looking to do something similar when I add a GBB to my collection.


It's well worth it. As it's a whole plant that's buried the fronds don't move or get dragged by the webbing so it really does make simple and effective anchor points.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 13, 2016)

basin79 said:


> It's well worth it. As it's a whole plant that's buried the fronds don't move or get dragged by the webbing so it really does make simple and effective anchor points.


I use these in one my GBB enclosures. Another as extra hidey spot or jungle gym for my irminia. I have to agree they are awesome for decor


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 13, 2016)

View media item 37326
View media item 36764View media item 36322View media item 35459View media item 35456

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Abyss (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice webs guys/gals


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## basin79 (Jan 13, 2017)

Rather than a pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Andy00 (Jan 21, 2017)

N. Incei olive - Looks just like my room in terms of organization

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 18, 2017)

0.1 _Pterinochilus lapalala



0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



0.1 Harpactira guttata_



_0.1 Pterinochilus murinus TCF

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 8, 2017)

Keeping it going 

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 9, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Keeping it going
> 
> _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_
> View attachment 248346


Just building its cloud land

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 9, 2017)

My C. dyscolus sp.blue - for being a sling these are an awesome webbing species.




Here she is freshly molted looking fantastic, check out that webbing, it's needing rehoused, maybe after one more molt....haha maybe.....



Got to love Chilobrachys their webbing is something else.....


----------



## Matoutou (Aug 9, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> View attachment 229153


Is this Harpactira pulchripes? It's gorgeous.


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 9, 2017)

Matoutou said:


> Is this Harpactira pulchripes? It's gorgeous.


It looks like it, but I'm not 100% on that sp. so I would wait for the member to confirm what sp. it is, I'm sure it is, but I've never seen slings of this specie. So best wait till the member who posted it to confirms the species!


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 9, 2017)

Matoutou said:


> Is this Harpactira pulchripes? It's gorgeous.


Yep. Young H. pulchripes. Its about 1 moult away from adult colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ncstarr (Aug 9, 2017)

oh what the hell just ordered a gbb....my missus is gonna kill me .....awesome thread btw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 10, 2017)

Muffet, my juvenile male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ (6 months and 23 days in the enclosure):












Webbing of Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



__ Ungoliant
__ Jul 6, 2017
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
muffet
webbing




						Muffet, my 2.75" male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, 6 months and 23 days into webbing his...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Feb 15, 2021)

This thread needs more threads.





Obt castle.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantulafeets (Feb 18, 2021)

Gbb

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 18, 2021)

Ooh webs! Here's the classic GBB! I rehoused it on new years day and it has done some excellent decorating. It's huddled just under the overhang of its cork bark and is in premolt.




Here's my female Neoholothele fasciaaurinigra's enclosure. She molted a little over a month ago and has been out and about doing some interior design:




Seeing this makes me happy because I think it means she's comfortable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 8 legged (Feb 21, 2021)

N. incei


P. murinus


C. cyaneopubescens (slings)


B. simoroxigorum (tiny sling)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

